# Petra zeigt Sido und Knossi an



## gründler (29. Juli 2020)

Nach Angelcamp in Gollwitz: Peta zeigt Sido und Knossi an
					

Können Fische leiden? Ja, glaubt die militante Tierschutzorganisation Peta. Sie hat daher den Rapper Sido und seinen Freund Knossi angezeigt. Sie hatten an einem mehrtägigen Angelcamp in Gollwitz teilgenommen und ihre Fischerei per Livestream übertragen.




					www.maz-online.de
				












						Fischquälerei im Angelcamp von Knossi und Sido: PETA erstattet Strafanzeige wegen Verdachts auf Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz - PETA Deutschland e.V.
					

Brandenburg / Stuttgart, 28. Juli 2020 – Auch wer zur Selbstvermarktung Tiere quält, muss mit einer Anzeige rechnen: PETA ...




					www.peta.de


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juli 2020)

Auf der Seite der PETA wird selbst von einer Vermutung gesprochen...


> *PETA geht davon aus*, dass auch im Angelcamp Catch & Release (eine Angelpraxis, bei der Fische gefangen und anschließend wieder freilassen werden) betrieben wurde.


.. also dürfte es auch keine weitere Rolle spielen.
Mit einer reinen Vermutung dürfte keine Anzeige durchgehen.

Das einzige, was hier passiert, ist weitere Aufmerksamkeit die PETA generieren möchte.
Da war es von vorne herein klar, dass es eine Anzeigen gibt. Ganz gleich ob ein Fisch gefangen wird oder nicht. Schließlich ist es weitläufig publik geworden.


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das einzige, was hier passiert, ist weitere Aufmerksamkeit die PETA generieren möchte.




Ob das bei dem Puplikum klappt was diese Streamer,Musiker etc. haben  sei mal dahin gestellt....das Puplikum dieser Leute fordert seit Tagen ein nächstes Angelcamp...sie "feiern" das format.....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juli 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Ob das bei dem Puplikum klappt was diese Streamer,Musiker etc. haben  sei mal dahin gestellt....das Puplikum dieser Leute fordert seit Tagen ein nächstes Angelcamp...sie "feiern" das format.....


Es hat funktioniert. Ich habe heute ungefähr 27 Mal davon gelesen, dass Sido und Knossi von PETA angezeigt worden sein sollen. Zu finden ist es auf Facebook an diversen Stellen, im Anglerboard, bei RTL, diversen lokalen Magazinen und so weiter. Und überall gibt es unzählige Kommentare und der geteilte Link zur PETA Webseite, was Traffic verursacht.
Win Situation für PETA.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



gründler schrieb:


> Ob das bei dem Puplikum klappt was diese Streamer,Musiker etc. haben sei mal dahin gestellt..



Also wenn man sich die Kommentare der Fans so durchliest, klappt das schon.

Allerdings nicht mit dem gewünschten Erfolg.

Die Jungs und Mädels scheinen gar nicht so naiv zu sein und durchaus erkannt zu haben, dass es hier um Publicity und Spendenwerbung geht.

Ob das für die schreibende Zunft auch gilt, möchte ich nicht drauf wetten.


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es hat funktioniert. Ich habe heute ungefähr 27 Mal davon gelesen, dass Sido und Knossi von PETA angezeigt worden sein sollen. Zu finden ist es auf Facebook an diversen Stellen, im Anglerboard, bei RTL, diversen lokalen Magazinen und so weiter. Und überall gibt es unzählige Kommentare und der geteilte Link zur PETA Webseite, was Traffic verursacht.
> Win Situation für PETA.



Na ist doch gut,je mehr das hinterfragen warum wieso desto mehr schießt sich Petra selbst ins Knie.

Du musst deine Feinde mit ihren eigenen Waffen schlagen......

Die Fans der Streamer/Promis stehen bestimmt nicht auf Petras Seite,bis auf einige Ausfallerscheinungen.


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das meinte ich ja damit,sie schießen sich mehr und mehr ins Knie... also die Petras....


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

bei den Streaming-Fans hat das mit dem hinterfragen scheinbar geklappt, zumindest bei der Mehrheit der Kommentare.

Bei den Pressemeldungen habe ich bisher nur die Ergüsse der TB gelesen, die dort kommentarlos und ohne Stellungnahme  der Beklagten oder neutraler Experten wiedergegeben wurden.

Könnte durchaus sein, dass das ein größerer Teil der uniformierten  Leserschaft für bare Münze nimmt.

Darauf zielt diese Truppe ja ab.

Bei den Streamern gefiel mir dieser Kommentar ziemlich gut:

..... hoffentlich ist keiner so doof auch nur einen Cent zu spenden............

Wobei ich gehört habe, dass die ja eh nur Spenden ab 5,- nehmen


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2020)

Es gibt ja auch kritische Stimmen die das beleuchten,warten wir mal ab was daraus wird... https://stevinho.justnetwork.eu/202...-knossi-und-sido-peta-erstattet-strafanzeige/

Selbst Gerati hat es schon "zerpflückt" Das Video müsst ihr unten zurück spulen auf Anfang,macht mir leider kein Timelink







Und beim Angeklagten läuft seit 10min die Wiederhohlung vom Angelcamp auf Twitch.tv unter Therealknossi


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. Juli 2020)

Jaja, die guten, alten Influencer...als hätten wir nicht schon genug Stress mit Corona...

Interresant sowas mal aus Pettasicht zu lesen. Die Strategie, sich sofort auf Promis zu stürzen, ist gar nicht so übel. Wenn es dabei wirklich mal zu einer Anzeige kommt, zahlen die was aus der Portokasse und beide haben ihre Publicity. Gar nicht so dumm, von beiden Seiten .
Danke fürs Einstellen @gründler


----------



## daci7 (29. Juli 2020)

Auf der anderen Seite schafft es so das Angelcamp ebenfalls in die Presse, genauso wie die Beschuldigten. Da müsste man doch was draus machen - wie @gründler  schon sagte: die Freaks mit ihre eigenen Waffen schlagen.


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2020)

Hätte man die beiden wegen ihrer Kunst Ohrenkrebs zu erzeugen angezeigt, könnte ich beinahe so etwas wie Verständnis aufbringen. Aber vor der völligen Sinnfreiheit des Handeln der PEsT ist offensichtlich nichts und niemand sicher. Es wird ausgehen, wie es immer ausgeht. Ein genervter Richter wird das Verfahren einstellen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (29. Juli 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> [...]macht mir leider kein Timelink


Bei Youtube das Video an der gewünschten Stelle pausieren, auf "Teilen" klicken, das Checkkästchen "Start bei X:XX" aktivieren, "Kopieren" klicken usw. ;-)


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Bei Youtube das Video an der gewünschten Stelle pausieren, auf "Teilen" klicken, das Checkkästchen "Start bei X:XX" aktivieren, "Kopieren" klicken usw. ;-)



Hat er zwei mal getan,will aber nicht wie ich das wollte


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Auf der Seite der PETA wird selbst von einer Vermutung gesprochen...
> 
> .. also dürfte es auch keine weitere Rolle spielen.
> Mit einer reinen Vermutung dürfte keine Anzeige durchgehen.
> ...




Wenn Bildmaterial vom Trophäenfischen auf Karpfen inkl. C+R Nachweis vorliegt, kann es zu einer Verurteilung kommen.

Das dokumentierte Großkarpfenangeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht ist in Deutschland immer strafwürdig , wenn zudem vor der Kamera herumgekaspert wird.

Da sind dann weder Berufsjugendliche , noch Influenza "Promis" vor sicher.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn Bildmaterial vom Trophäenfischen auf Karpfen inkl. C+R Nachweis vorliegt, kann es zu einer Verurteilung kommen.
> 
> Das dokumentierte Großkarpfenangeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht ist in Deutschland immer strafwürdig , wenn zudem vor der Kamera herumgekaspert wird.
> 
> Da sind dann weder Berufsjugendliche , noch Influenza "Promis" vor sicher.



Falsch, kann dir bei den Müritzfischern in MV nicht passieren, Entnahmefenster und zack sind die Trophäenangler gleichzeitig bei super Fischereimanagement abgesichert...


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2020)

Also waren sie an der Müritz - danke für die Info , ich "folge" nicht aus den (a)sozialen Medien .

Abgesichert ist man bei länger andauerndem Posieren nie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juli 2020)

Zwei Twitch-Streams und jedes Bußgeld wird über die Donations bezahlt - inklusive Käffchen für PETA. War ohnehin absehbar, dieser Tierrechtsverein agiert wie Parasiten und zerrt seine Substanz nur durch Schmarotzertum. Bis auf die verballerten Hardliner nimmt diese Truppe doch ohnehin niemand ernst. Selbst RB Leipzig hat mehr Mitglieder.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Juli 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zwei Twitch-Streams und jedes Bußgeld wird über die Donations bezahlt - inklusive Käffchen für PETA. War ohnehin absehbar, dieser Tierrechtsverein agiert wie Parasiten und zerrt seine Substanz nur durch Schmarotzertum. Bis auf die verballerten Hardliner nimmt diese Truppe doch ohnehin niemand ernst. Selbst RB Leipzig hat mehr Mitglieder.


Das dumme ist, die (einige) Presse hört denen zu


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Juli 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das dumme ist, die (einige) Presse hört denen zu



Die Presse schreibt auch ellenlange Berichte, wenn Mario Götze beim Anstoß in der Nase poppelt. Eine Headline aus Sido, Knossi und PETA bringt halt Klicks, wirkt für den Leser aber keine 10 Minuten nach. Klar - Anglermedien + Community sind emotionaler involviert, gab es für uns aber bisher ernsthafte Konsequenzen? PETA hat sich an der Fleischindustrie abgekämpft und verloren, Zoo und Zirkus existieren immer noch, der Jäger trägt auch noch die Büchse, anstelle eines Pinsels auf der Schulter.

Es geht um Spendengelder, nicht um Tierwohl. Schlechte Nachrichten verkaufen sich, ganz gleich welches Medium. Ich würde den Sachverhalt nicht überbewerten. Jede Wette: Ein "Diese 5 Lebensmittel verlängern dein Leben" ausgespieltes AD wird öfter geklickt, wie diese News. Viel Wind um nichts.


----------



## TobBok (30. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube kaum eine Organisation, die immer wieder mit Judenhass, sonstigen diskriminierenden Aussagen, schlicht und ergreifenden Falschinformationen auftischt (Peter verkauft ja gerne mal eine Geldauflage als Geldbuße, ums so zu drehen, als wären die Angler zumindest für sowas wie eine Ordnungswidrigkeit belangt worden), Tatsachen verdreht und Videos so zurecht editiert, das sie dem eigenen Narrativ dienen, bekommt in Deutschland medial so einen PR-Push wie die Peter-Saftbacken.

Normalerweise müsste so ein Laden medial wegen solcher Aktionen schon ausgebrannt sein. 
Das sie trotz des "Holocaust"-Mülls, den sie verbreitet haben, überhaupt noch in Betrieb sind, sollte einem zu denken geben.

Es geht wie immer nur um die Publicity Stunts. 
Irgendwann in der Vergangenheit mags da irgendwo mal um Tiere gegangen sein - aber bei solchem Quark könnte es jetzt auch einer breiteren Masse auffallen, dass es Peter nur um Gotcha-Aufmerksamkeit geht und nicht um das Thema als Solches.

Im Camp-Stream wird immer wieder betont, dass untermaßige Fische zurückgegangen sind, neben der Kamera werden maßige Fische am laufenden Band entnommen und geschlachtet (was nicht gezeigt wird, denn dies würde gegen die Twitch Terms of Service verstoßen und zu einem Bann der Streamer führen; ironischerweise weils nach Twitch Regeln "violence against animals" wäre, lol).


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn Bildmaterial vom Trophäenfischen auf Karpfen inkl. C+R Nachweis vorliegt, kann es zu einer Verurteilung kommen.
> 
> *Das dokumentierte Großkarpfenangeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht ist in Deutschland immer strafwürdig *, wenn zudem vor der Kamera herumgekaspert wird.
> 
> Da sind dann weder Berufsjugendliche , noch Influenza "Promis" vor sicher.





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Also waren sie an der Müritz - danke für die Info* , ich "folge" nicht aus den (a)sozialen Medien .
> 
> Abgesichert ist man bei länger andauerndem Posieren nie.



Keine Ahnung wer behauptet hat das die Jungs an der Müritz waren, aber ich war es nicht....
Du hingegen behauptest in ganz Deutschland, das habe ich verneint und dir ein Beispiel genannt, was du mit der Information machst ist deine Sache...
Noch als Zusatzinfo, die Müritzfischer haben sogar extra Seen wo nur Großkarpfen drin rum schwimmen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2020)

In ganz Deutschland ist das Posieren mit dem gefangenen Lebend-Fisch mit ggf. länger andauernden Schmerzen und Leiden verbunden.

Die Entnahmefenster der Müritzfischer betreffen nicht die Bestandserhaltung bei Satzkarpfen - und sollten hier auch kein positives Beispiel sein.
Der Karpfen wird in aller Regel nämlich besetzt, da er sich  so gut wie nicht natürlich vermehrt ( Deutschland ).

Das Müritzbeispiel ist uninteressant - dass die angezeigten Entertainer nicht in Gewässern dieser Berufsfischer angelten, ist mir klar , sollte als kleiner Wink in die Richtung gedacht sein, dass die Müritz hier gar Keinen interessiert .

Was interessiert , sind die Filmaufnahmen der Prominenz und das mit Recht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2020)

Teilzitat TobBok

*"....Im Camp-Stream wird immer wieder betont, dass untermaßige Fische zurückgegangen sind, neben der Kamera werden maßige Fische am laufenden Band entnommen und geschlachtet* (was nicht gezeigt wird, denn dies würde gegen die Twitch Terms of Service verstoßen und zu einem Bann der Streamer führen; ironischerweise weils nach Twitch Regeln "violence against animals" wäre, lol)...."

Danke für die Aufklärung, dann ist ja alles tutti und Petra hat mit Ihrem anliegen nicht die geringste Chance.

Erfreulich


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Juli 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Na ist doch gut,je mehr das hinterfragen warum wieso desto mehr schießt sich Petra selbst ins Knie.


Die Realität unserer geBILDeten Bürger sieht leider anders aus. Da wird lieber erst verurteilt und der Stein Richtung Pranger geworfen, als selber nachzudenken.
Das diese ganze Thematik wieder Wellen geschlagen hat, bekomme ich leider auch zu spüren.
In einem anderen Forum (Gaming) wurde das Thema ebenfalls aufgegriffen, nicht ohne Kritik in meine Richtung zu äußern, wir würden Spaß am Quälen der Tiere haben.

In einem anderen YouTube Video von einem größeren YouTuber wurde das Thema ebenfalls aufgegriffen. Der hat quasi die ganze Pressemitteilung runtergerattert und ist auf die Propaganda reingefallen. Da waren es dann keine "vermutungen" mehr, sondern Täter. Und auch Klaus Augenthaler und Materia hätten angeblich Bußgelder für Tierquälerei oder ähnliches bezahlt. Da werden beim wiedergeben der Pressemitteilung Mal eben falsche Aussagen publiziert, ohne es selbst zu bemerken.

Der Klötenhals-Verein schafft es wieder einmal, diverse Leute unbeteiligte zu mobilisieren mit ihrer Stimmungsmache und jeder dieser Leute ist der Meinung, er müsste seinen Senf dazugeben und ohne Ahnung von dem Thema zu haben, Urteile fällen.

Das ist ziemlich ungeil!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die Realität unserer geBILDeten Bürger sieht leider anders aus. Da wird lieber erst verurteilt und der Stein Richtung Pranger geworfen, als selber nachzudenken.
> Das diese ganze Thematik wieder Wellen geschlagen hat, bekomme ich leider auch zu spüren.
> In einem anderen Forum (Gaming) wurde das Thema ebenfalls aufgegriffen, nicht ohne Kritik in meine Richtung zu äußern, wir würden Spaß am Quälen der Tiere haben.
> 
> ...



und immer noch sind einige Leute und insbesondere  der DAFV der Meinung, dass man Peta am besten keine Beachtung
schenken soll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> vor der völligen Sinnfreiheit des Handeln der PEsT ist offensichtlich nichts und niemand sicher. Es wird ausgehen, wie es immer ausgeht. Ein genervter Richter wird das Verfahren einstellen.


Ich bin ja kein fachlicher Jurist, aber mal gesucht auf das was mir dazu sofort einfällt, auch im Hinblick Verarschen und Mißbrauchen der Justiz und Rechtsstaat, ist die Verleumdung, wir wissen zumindest von dem Ziel und Vorsatz bei PEsT.  
Das muss sich durch vielzahlige Anzeigen und deren Abweisungen ja auch mal nachweisen lassen, da gibt es Wiederholung. 
So als Tip an alle von PEsT-Anzeigen betroffene und deren Anwälte.
Für meine Einschätzung betreibt PEsT einen gezielten und vorsätzlichen Verleumdungs-Terrorismus von Medien unter Mißbrauch der Rechtsstaatlichen Mittel.

Das klingt für mich gut und passend:





						§ 187 StGB - Verleumdung - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 187 - Wer wider besseres Wissen in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine unwahre Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben...




					dejure.org
				




*§  187
Verleumdung* 
Wer wider besseres Wissen in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine unwahre Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen oder dessen Kredit zu gefährden geeignet ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe und, wenn die Tat öffentlich, in einer Versammlung oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) begangen ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2020)

@Nordlichtangler ,
hast Du sie angezeigt?
Kommt Petra jetzt in den Knast?




Am Ende ist alles durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (30. Juli 2020)

*Was gut wäre wenn sich die Herren aus dem Stream mit Ihrer medialen Präsenz gegen Petra und Ihre sinnlos Supporter stellen würden und dies mit logischen und rechtssicheren Argumenten untermauern. Im Anschluss ein kleiner dezenter Aufruf diesen Quatsch in keinster Weise zu unterstützen und Peng. Ich denke die mediale Reichweite aller Beteiligten würde schon für ein guten Schock bei den Verwirrten sorgen. Wichtig ist dort sachlich zu argumentieren mit Mitgliederzahl der Gruppierung und Fakten z.b. von den Einschläferungen in Petras Obhut etc. dies könnte einen "KICK BACK" erzeugen.

Zum Camp ist zu sagen die haben nichts zu befürchten, rechtlich richtige Hinweise wurden gegeben. Gefangene Fische teilweise vor laufender Camera verzehrt usw..

 Das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen ist übrigends wissenschaftlich nicht rechtssicher nachgewiesen *


----------



## porbeagle (31. Juli 2020)

Die wichtigste Frage ist doch wer ist Knossi ?


----------



## -gb- (31. Juli 2020)

Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen schrieb:


> Wichtig ist dort sachlich zu argumentieren mit Mitgliederzahl der Gruppierung und Fakten z.b. von den Einschläferungen in Petras Obhut etc. dies könnte einen "KICK BACK" erzeugen.



Exakt!
Gegen PETRA hilft es nicht wenn wir Angler uns untereinander beklagen. Ich finde es helfen ein paar Dinge:

1. Wie du schriebst, logisch argumentieren warum das Angeln tierfreundlicher ist als viele andere Dinge die Menschen Tieren antun.
2. Angriffsfläche minimieren, also Fische nicht lange zappeln lassen und auf Youtube stellen, sondern möglichst vorbildlich verhalten.
3. Die Bevölkerung auf unsere Seite bringen. Dazu zählt, dass man am Wasser keinen Müll liegen lässt und auch, dass man Angeln nicht als Sport bewirbt. Das ist in der Bevölkerung eben großteils verpönt, können wir kaum ändern. Ausserdem kennt die Bevölkerung die Leiden anderer Tiere (Käfighaltung nicht), sieht aber den Zappelnden Fisch beim Angler und findet das schlimm. Dass der Fisch aber ein schönes Leben hatte, das Grillhähnchen aber nicht bleibt unerkannt. Da wäre es an uns Aufklärungsarbeit zu betreiben. Wenn man also am Wasser beschimpft wird oder sonst wie Fragen kommen warum man das macht, dann kann man mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass das für die Tiere schonender ist als Massentierhaltung.

Tja wie ist das mit dem Angelcamp?
Ich finde solche Aktionen nicht sonderlich gelungen weil man da ohne Not Angriffsfläche für Kritik bietet. Es gibt eben viele Leute die das nicht gut finden wenn man aus dem Töten von Tieren einen freudigen Event macht. Klar ist das natürlich, fressen und gefressen werden, aber das sehen viele Menschen eben anders weil sie zwar Tiere fressen wollen, aber nicht sehen wollen wie diese Tiere gehalten/gefangen/getötet werden. Das führt dann dazu, dass wir als Angler schlecht dastehen.

Jäger stehen bei der Bevölkerung zumindest gefühlt besser da. Ich weiß nicht wieso das so ist, vielleicht weil Jeder gerne mal Wild isst? Vielleicht weil es da weniger Youtubevideos gibt? Das weniger als Sport beworben wird sondern als Schutz des Waldes vor Verbiss und der Felder vor dem Wildschwein? Vielleicht weil es da einfach kein C&R gibt?
Könnten wir das als Angler auch erreichen? Hier im Donaugebiet gibt es viele Schwarzmeergrundeln, habe gestern 2 davon gefangen. Dann gibt es noch den Wels der hier auch deutlich an Population zunimmt. Damit könnten wir doch auch argumentieren, dass wir eben Hege ausüben und die natürlichen Räuber wie Stör und Huchen die es kaum noch gibt ersetzen wie der Jäger den Wolf ersetzt.

Ach so und zu den Medien:
Ich habe heute Bayern1 (ja ich weiß) gehört am Abend, da wurde tatsächlich das Angeln empfohlen. Oder zumindest wurde vorgeschlagen bei heißem Wetter der Hitze zu entfliehen und ans Wasser fischen zu gehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2020)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Frage ist doch wer ist Knossi ?



Hallo,

das geht ja noch. Ich kenne ja nicht mal Sido . Kann aber trotzdem ruhig schlafen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (1. August 2020)

Wenn jetzt Sido den Fischen vorsingt, bekommt Peta dann recht?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. August 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt Sido den Fischen vorsingt, bekommt Peta dann recht?


nein, das wäre Tierquälerei


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2020)

Hallo,



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt Sido den Fischen vorsingt, bekommt Peta dann recht?





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nein, das wäre Tierquälerei



Ihr bringt Frau Sneddon nur auf dumme Gedanken. Nachdem  Sido und Knossi den Fischen ja keine Injektionen mit hochdosierten Säuren oder Giften verpasst haben, wird sie als nächstes  evtl. Fische mit Musik über 200 dzb beschallen um ihre Theorie vom angeblichen Schmerzempfinden zu beweisen. 

Dass Sido kein Sänger ist, hat sich aber sogar schon bis zu mir rumgesprochen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. August 2020)

über 200 dzb Sido?

Das hält kein normaler Mensch aus, Fische erst recht nicht.
Die Vibrationen wären so stark dass das Blut gerinnen würde.
Wäre allerdings vorteilhaft, wenn es diese Frau selbst treffen würde,


----------



## Andal (1. August 2020)

Ich hab mal über das Schaffen dieses "Knossi" auf Youtube recherchiert - da fällt einem auch nix mehr dazu ein!


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2020)

Hallo, 





> Das hält kein normaler Mensch aus, Fische erst recht nicht.


 Da scheinst Du die Fische zu unterschätzen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hätte die den Forellen injizierte Menge an Bienengift auf einen erwachsenen Menschen umgerechnet ca. 1000 Bienenstichen entsprochen. Mit 1000 Bienenstichen in der Lippe würde wohl kaum ein Mensch nach ca. 3h wieder munter das Futtern anfangen. Bestärkt mich nur in der Meinung, dass Fische und Menschen doch nicht so einfach vergleichbar sind.


----------



## Captain_H00k (2. August 2020)

Also ich kann drauf verzichten dass solche Leute bei Youtube Angeln.Jemand wie Sido ist absolut nicht mein Fall.
Sowas ist pure Selbstdarstellung und es geht ums Cash machen.
Wenn ihr mich fragt bekämpfen sich da _Widerlich_ und _Ekelhaft_ gegenseitig,find ich beides absolut nicht cool !
Und für mich als Angler fühle ich mich von so Leuten auch schlecht repräsentiert,würde mich da ganz klar von distanzieren


----------



## fishhawk (2. August 2020)

Hallo,



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich fragt bekämpfen sich da _Widerlich_ und _Ekelhaft_ gegenseitig,find ich beides absolut nicht cool !



Wobei Ekelhaft aber nicht nur gegen Widerlich kämpft, sondern gegen alle Angler.

Kannst Dich zwar gerne von den beiden distanzieren, das bringt aber leider in der Sache gar nichts.



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> und es geht ums Cash machen.



So wird es wohl sein.


----------



## punkarpfen (2. August 2020)

Hi,
Sido - mag ich nicht
Knossi - kenne ich nicht
Peta - mag ich nicht
Instagram, Twitter und sonstiges Selbstdarstellergehampel - mag ich nicht
Das einzige, was mir in dem Kontext am Herzen liegt ist "Angeln". Ich befürchte nur, dass niemand die Knalltüten, die durch diesen Angelcampstream Lust aufs Angeln bekommen haben, am Wasser sehen möchte.


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (2. August 2020)

*Tja da liegt ja eine der Hauptaufgaben in vielen Vereinen z.B. ist der Zweck eines (Angel)- Vereins die Förderung und Integration Jugendlicher und ihren Familien in die jeweilige Sportart, sowie die Förderung des Zusammenlebens in der Gesellschaft. Auch muss man mit "Knalltüten" die Dies oder Jenes nicht mögen oder machen wollen klar kommen, es gibt immer jemanden der anders ist  Hier ist es auch wieder Aufgabe der Jugend/Sportwarte usw. diese Leute richtig zu integrieren. Vor allem ist es aber wichtig das Grundwissen weiter gegeben wird und wenn man jemand sieht der Hilfe braucht demjenigen auch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht, dies findet leider immer weniger statt. Anstatt dessen wird rumgemosert der XY macht aber dies und das, vieleicht weis er es nicht besser oder es hat Ihn noch niemand darauf hingewiesen. Kaum jemand spricht da noch klare Worte.

Man kann auch von den Herren aus der Show denken was man will oder Ihren Beitrag zur Gesellschaft nicht mögen. Wichtig ist aber das "Die" sich an unserer Gesellschaft aktiv beteiligen und se es als Influenzer. Ich denke auch mal das alleine die bekannten Teilnehmer des Angelcamps 2020 mehr Steuern zahlen als alle aus diesem und anderen Angelforen zusammen.*


----------



## punkarpfen (3. August 2020)

Hi,
ich würde nicht den gesellschaftlichen Beitrag eines Menschen an den gezahlten Steuern messen. Es gibt viele Staatsbürger, die nur sehr wenig Steuern zahlen und trotzdem immens wichtig sind. 
Die Hauptintention der Influencer/ "Promis", die an an diesem Camp mitgewirkt haben, ist die Selbstdarstellung. Das gibt Klicks und Follower, was sich widerum am eigenen Verdienst deutlich bemerkbar macht. 
Ich habe beruflich mit Jugendlichen zu tun und das Angeln ist und bleibt ein interessantes Hobby für viele. Die meisten kommen durch Verwandte oder Freunde dazu und ziehen am liebsten mit Gleichaltrigen los. Die Jugendgruppen spielen für sie meist keine große Rolle.


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (3. August 2020)

*Die gezahlten Steuern haben auch nicht nur mit einem gesellschaftlichen Beitrag zu tun, sondern die Beteiligung an dieser und das man in diesem Land bleibt mit seinem verdienten Geld. Ich denke die meisten Follower waren schon vor dem Angelcamp da und die Intention dahinter war sicher nicht darüber noch mehr zu generieren. Profitiert haben die beiden Angler eher von den anderen und deren Followern. Es wurde Werbung für den Angelsport in einer Zielgruppe gemacht die zu meist nicht draussen in der Natur unterwegs ist. Es werden sicher einige dadurch auf die Idee gekommen sein sich auch mit diesem Hobby zu beschäftigen und einen Angelschein zu machen. Das kann man eigentlich nur gutheißen.
Es ist auch von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich was für einen Stellenwert unter jugendlichen die "Gruppe" hat und wie der Jugendwart die ganze Sache angeht. Als wir in der Jugendgruppe teilgenommen haben war diese immer gut besucht, bei strömenden Regen sind z.B. ü 40 Jugendliche zum Aalangel gekommen usw. Die Veranstaltungen heute wie Ferienangelcamp/ Schnupperkurs sind meist sofort ausgebucht. Viele Jugendliche haben auch nach dieser Zeit noch regen Kontakt oder es bleiben einfach Freunde. So unterschiedlich kann das also sein *


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. August 2020)

@Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen 
Werter Angelkollege, möchtest du jeden deiner Beiträge ins Forum hinaus brüllen oder klemmt deine Fettschrifttaste?????


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. August 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die Hauptintention der Influencer/ "Promis", die an an diesem Camp mitgewirkt haben, ist die Selbstdarstellung. Das gibt Klicks und Follower, was sich widerum am eigenen Verdienst deutlich bemerkbar macht.



Der Influenzer ist die Marke, also rückt er auch in den Mittelpunkt des Mediums. Alles andere wäre für dieses Geschäftsmodell irgendwie auch dämlich und monetär kompletter Irrsinn. Wobei ich bezweifle, das ein Sido, der Millionen mit seiner Musik gemacht hat, dieses Format für seine "Selbstdarstellung" nötig hätte.

Ich würde beispielsweise keine Sekunde meiner Zeit investieren, wenn der durchschnittlich 107 Jährige Anglerboarduser am Teich zwischen dem Schilf sitzt, mir Gedichte von der Vorkriegszeit vorräuspert und mit jedem zweiten Satz die verhurte Selbstdarstellerwerbeindustrie verteufelt. Reichweite, für Holzköppe einfacher formuliert, "*Wahrgenommen werden*", erfordert halt die richtige Deko und ein breites Skillsset an Fähigkeiten. Kann nicht jeder, weil von der Mütze bis zur Socke weitestgehend irrelevant für die breite Masse. Wir brauchen eher mehr solche Formate, um auch mal vom westentragenden und Bier saufenden Klischee wegzukommen.

Wer sich nur für die inhaltliche Ebene interessiert, der kann halt Sachbücher kaufen. Oh Wait - da will der Autor ja auch Geld verdienen? Selbstdarsteller auf Zeilen?


----------



## fishhawk (3. August 2020)

Hallo, wie gut oder schlecht die Steuerberater von Sido und Knossi arbeiten ist mir relativ egal.

Dass sie eine hohe Reichweite in der jüngeren Zielgruppe haben kann man wohl kaum bestreiten. Wenn sie diese Reichweite u.a. auch nutzen würden, um ihren Followern zu vermitteln, was sich hinter den vorgeschobenen Argumenten der Tierrechtsszene eigentlich für wahre Absichten verbergen, wäre das m.E. deutlich besser, als die "einfach ignorieren" Strategie mancher Verbände.

Mal sehen ob da noch was kommt.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. August 2020)

@ Fantastic Fishing: Ich habe gerade mal in das Angelcamp reingeklickt. Was sehe ich, einen Typen im Klappstuhl mit Weste und Bier in der Hand.  Aber in Sidos Fall gebe ich dir Recht, dass er sich seine Brötchen auch ohne Angelcamp leisten kann.
Ob durch diese Show nun mehr junge Leute langfristig zum Angeln kommen werden, wird sich zeigen. Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt die Angelaffinität eher durch Familienmitglieder oder Freunde. Ich könnte mir eher Vorstellen, dass viele Jugendliche das nachahmen möchten und da habe ich bei dem Gezeigten (Lagerfeuer, Camping...) meine Bedenken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. August 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> @ Fantastic Fishing: Ich habe gerade mal in das Angelcamp reingeklickt. Was sehe ich, einen Typen im Klappstuhl mit Weste und Bier in der Hand.  Aber in Sidos Fall gebe ich dir Recht, dass er sich seine Brötchen auch ohne Angelcamp leisten kann.
> Ob durch diese Show nun mehr junge Leute langfristig zum Angeln kommen werden, wird sich zeigen. Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt die Angelaffinität eher durch Familienmitglieder oder Freunde. Ich könnte mir eher Vorstellen, dass viele Jugendliche das nachahmen möchten und da habe ich bei dem Gezeigten (Lagerfeuer, Camping...) meine Bedenken.



Warum glaubst du, das sich das Angelcamp die Mission auf die Fahne geschrieben hat, mehr junge Menschen zum Angeln zu bewegen? In erster Linie steht der Faktor "Entertainment" im Vordergrund,  mit dem netten Nebeneffekt, das Angeln eben in den Vordergrund zu rücken. Für die richtige Außendarstellung haben wir Verbände und Vereine.

Glaubst du, das "Big Brother" ins Leben gerufen wurde, damit mehr Menschen in einen Container ziehen?


----------



## punkarpfen (3. August 2020)

Hi, 
ich habe nicht behauptet, dass das Angelcamp die Hauptintention hat, junge Menschen zum Angeln zu bringen. Das hat Gewässerwart Bremen geschrieben. 
Wie oben geschrieben geht es mMn. um Klicks, Follower und damit auch um Geld. Natürlich wird dafür auch Zielgruppenentertainment geboten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. August 2020)

In der Tat kann es bei solchen Aktionen nicht darum gehen, mehr Leute zum Angeln zu bewegen, sondern die öffentliche Akzeptanz
für das Angeln zu steigern. Und das finde ich ist eine gute Möglichtkeit dazu.
Auch wenn dessen Musik mir persönlich Schmerzen bereitet.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. August 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe nicht behauptet, dass das Angelcamp die Hauptintention hat, junge Menschen zum Angeln zu bringen. Das hat Gewässerwart Bremen geschrieben.
> Wie oben geschrieben geht es mMn. um Klicks, Follower und damit auch um Geld. Natürlich wird dafür auch Zielgruppenentertainment geboten.


na und ?  Gönne ich ihm. So wie ich auch dir dein Einkommen gönne


----------



## punkarpfen (3. August 2020)

Das gönne ich ihm (oder besser denen) auch. Es geht hier auch nicht um Mißgunst. 
Das Hobby Angeln hat ja ein Problem mit der Außendarstellung. Bei den Verbänden sehe ich da durchaus noch Luft nach oben und auch die mediale Berichterstattung ist teilweise haarsträubend. Wichtig ist da, dass man selbst in der Öffentlichkeit positv auftritt und mit Mythen und Stereotypen aufräumt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. August 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe nicht behauptet, dass das Angelcamp die Hauptintention hat, junge Menschen zum Angeln zu bringen. Das hat Gewässerwart Bremen geschrieben.
> Wie oben geschrieben geht es mMn. um Klicks, Follower und damit auch um Geld. Natürlich wird dafür auch Zielgruppenentertainment geboten.



Wie kann ein Autor, Entertainer, Youtuber, Twitcher oder Schauspieler ohne Klicks, Zuschauer oder Leser, gekoppelt an Werbung, sein Geld verdienen? Für dieses Gewerbe gilt "*Reichweite + Werbung = Einkommen*". Bezahlen will der verwöhnte Internetuser mit der "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität keinen Cent für Inhalte, dann bleibt nur noch der öffentliche Rundfunk in Zukunft? Ob du es glaubst oder nicht - manchmal wirst du mit Talenten geboren, die gesellschaftlich zwar genossen, aber selten finanziell gewürdigt werden. Der Selbstdarsteller greift dann auf alle Mittel zurück, um sein Einkommen zu sichern und das ist gut so!


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (3. August 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen
> Werter Angelkollege, möchtest du jeden deiner Beiträge ins Forum hinaus brüllen oder klemmt deine Fettschrifttaste?????



Nö hat nix mit Brüllen zu tun lässt sich nur einfacher lesen als so eine Dünnschrift.


----------



## HSV1887 (5. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab mal über das Schaffen dieses "Knossi" auf Youtube recherchiert - da fällt einem auch nix mehr dazu ein!


Und das schlimmste ist daß man mit sowas heutzutage irre Kohle verdient.........


----------



## Minimax (5. August 2020)

HSV1887 schrieb:


> Und das schlimmste ist daß man mit sowas heutzutage irre Kohle verdient.........


Warum ist das schlimm?
Und wieviel ist "irre Kohle?"
Und warum machst Du es nicht, wenn es so einfach ist?


----------



## fishhawk (5. August 2020)

Hallo,



HSV1887 schrieb:


> Und das schlimmste ist daß man mit sowas heutzutage irre Kohle verdient



Könnte man auch in Bezug auf das Spendenaufkommen der radikalen Tierrechtler sagen.

Ist hat eine gesellschaftliche Entwicklung, dass der Beitrag einer Arbeit/Leistung zum Gemeinwohl nichts mit der Vergütung zu tun hat.

Ich finde auch, dass z.B. der Vorstand eines deutschen Automobilkonzerns einen wichtigeren Beitrag zum Unternehmenserfolg leistet, als jemand der ein paar Mal mit einem Rennauto im Kreis fährt.  Trotzdem ist das Gehalt des Fahrers um ein Mehrfaches höher als das des Managers.

Dass Sido und Knossi die Möglichkeiten des Geldverdienens nutzen, die der Markt so bietet, finde ich nicht verwerflich.

Zumindest hätten sie mehr Geld um gegen diese Anzeigen und den Verein schwerere Geschütze aufzufahren als ein Angelverein, der wegen eines Königsfischens angezeigt wird.


----------



## HSV1887 (5. August 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und warum machst Du es nicht, wenn es so einfach ist?



Weil ich nicht der Typ bin der sich völlig zum Affen macht und außerdem verdiene ich mit meinem normalen Job soviel daß es zum Leben reicht.

Mir fehlen aber die Worte wenn sich Leute vor der Kamera dermaßen zum Affen machen, gerade unsere Kinder deren Videos anklicken wie bescheuert.


----------



## Andal (5. August 2020)

Wenn man bei den meisten Influencern nur erkennen könnte, woraus das Influencing besteht!


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2020)

wie schon geschrieben, bereitet mir deren "Musik" Schmerzen.
Allerdings bin ich trotz Alters tollerant genug, um deren Schaffen inkl. Erfolg anzuerkennen.
Klar komm ich mit manch neumodischem Kram nicht richtig klar, dennoch finde ich es nicht per se schlecht,
oder hab gar keine echte Meinung dazu, weil ich gar keinen Zugang habe.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ging es meinen Eltern, Onkels und Tanten genauso, als ich noch jung und .......... war.


----------



## Andal (5. August 2020)

Man muss sich diese Barden ja nicht geben. Fenchel ess ich ja auch keinen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss sich diese Barden ja nicht geben. Fenchel ess ich ja auch keinen.


Fenchelbarden  a la Andal


----------



## Andal (5. August 2020)

Das wäre allerdings die Höchststrafe. Die zwei und ich im Trio singend und dazu etwas Fenchelgemüse essen müssen!


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das wäre allerdings die Höchststrafe. Die zwei und ich im Trio singend und dazu etwas Fenchelgemüse essen müssen!



Hallo,

jedes Spiel zu seiner Zeit .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (7. August 2020)

S&K:
Die Frage die sich aufdrängt ist, welche Sinnhaftigkeit deren Vorgehen für die Anglerschafft hat, und ob eine Absicht darin bestand hilfreich für die gesamte Anglerschafft zu sein.
Da ich davon ausgehe, dass es dem Sido und dem Knossi, es rein um Ihren Kommerz geht, ist es mir sowas von wurscht, ob die von der komischen Organisation zu irgendwas genötigt werden oder nicht. 
Wären die einfach nur angeln gegangen und von Peta überrascht worden ohne schnick schnack, dann könnt ich mich noch solidarisch erklären. Aber wer so was ankündigt, ein Event draus macht, braucht sich nicht zu wundern. Die bettelten ja grad drum.

Zumindest kann man sicher sein, dass wenn man vorhat, ein Angelvideo mit vielen Klicks zu generieren, es sehr hilfreich ist, die Petra gleich selber einzuladen und die Paparazzi dazu. So dumm kann man sich dann gar nicht mehr anstellen, das dass nicht ein Erfolg wird.


----------



## Andal (7. August 2020)

Stimmt. Das ganze hat so einen touch of Olsen Bande, oder Pat & Patachon.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. August 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> S&K:
> Die Frage die sich aufdrängt ist, welche Sinnhaftigkeit deren Vorgehen für die Anglerschafft hat, und ob eine Absicht darin bestand hilfreich für die gesamte Anglerschafft zu sein.
> Da ich davon ausgehe, dass es dem Sido und dem Knossi, es rein um Ihren Kommerz geht, ist es mir sowas von wurscht, ob die von der komischen Organisation zu irgendwas genötigt werden oder nicht.
> Wären die einfach nur angeln gegangen und von Peta überrascht worden ohne schnick schnack, dann könnt ich mich noch solidarisch erklären. Aber wer so was ankündigt, ein Event draus macht, braucht sich nicht zu wundern. Die bettelten ja grad drum.
> ...



warum das jetzt?
sollen wir künftig nur noch heimlich angeln?
Warum soll man so etwas nicht selbstbewusst ankündigen?
Dann allerdings der Petra gegenüber auch klare Kante zeigen.
Diese Kombination ist nötig, kein sich verkriechen. 
Dass die dafür viele Klicks und auch Kohle bekommen ist doch völlig Latte


----------



## fishhawk (8. August 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Dann allerdings der Petra gegenüber auch klare Kante zeigen.



Das sehe ich genauso.  Am Geld sollte es da ja nicht scheitern.

Beweise scheint es ja wieder mal keine geben, nur die üblichen Vermutungen.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. August 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> warum das jetzt?
> sollen wir künftig nur noch heimlich angeln?
> Warum soll man so etwas nicht selbstbewusst ankündigen?
> Dann allerdings der Petra gegenüber auch klare Kante zeigen.
> ...



Soll ich zurückschreiben? Dann hat Peta aber auch wieder Futter.
Ich kanns mir verkneifen.   
Hab nix geschrieben, vom Verstecken. Man kann auf diplomatischen Wege Probleme vermeiden, solange die Judikative PETA nicht zu rassiert vermag.

Aber soviel sei dir gesagt:
Ob diese Aktionen von PETA langfristig immer mehr zulauf bringen, oder es sich Gegenläufig auswirken mag, das weis noch keiner.
Das Beispiel Frankfurt zeit ja, dass trotz das der Angler sich richtig verhalten hat, es bei der Befölkerung bei denen das Essen im Supermarktregal wächst, die Ihr Essen da rausnehmen und ihr Gehirn anstelle dort Einlagern, Empörung auslöste und vermutlich ein lokales Angelverbot kommen könnte.

Werden Angler, Metzge, Landwirte nicht schon von der Politik versteckt, Verdrängt? Diese Entwicklung gibt mir doch arg zu denken.
Der Klügere gibt nach. Keine Sorge, auf Kurz oder Lang tappen diese Tofufrizen in Ihre eigene Falle.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. August 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Aber soviel sei dir gesagt:
> Ob diese Aktionen von PETA langfristig immer mehr zulauf bringen, oder es sich Gegenläufig auswirken mag, das weis noch keiner.
> Das Beispiel Frankfurt zeit ja, dass trotz das der Angler sich richtig verhalten hat, es bei der Befölkerung bei denen das Essen im Supermarktregal wächst, die Ihr Essen da rausnehmen und ihr Gehirn anstelle dort Einlagern, Empörung auslöste und vermutlich ein lokales Angelverbot kommen könnte.



Immer noch nicht begriffen?
Das sind eben die von Peta und Konsorten beeinflussten Leute. 
Peta und Co produzieren den Mainstream. 
Das ist genau die Klientel, die sie brauchen und benutzen, um uns Angler zu stigmatisieren.  
Richtig wäre es, sie mit einer ähnlichen Prozessflut zu überhäufen , wie sie es mit uns tun. 
Die Erfolgsaussichten sind da wahrscheinlich sogar größer.

Wegducken (was Du Diplomatie nennst) tun wir schon viele Jahre erfolglos.


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2020)

Man beachte auch die Links unter dem Video


----------



## NaabMäx (8. August 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht begriffen?
> Das sind eben die von Peta und Konsorten beeinflussten Leute.
> Peta und Co produzieren den Mainstream.
> Das ist genau die Klientel, die sie brauchen und benutzen, um uns Angler zu stigmatisieren.
> ...



Was hilft es, Gerichtsstreite zu gewinnst, jedoch aber1000sende Meinungen an Petra verlieren.
Hoffe dennoch du behältst recht. 
Und natürlich muss man die Streitigkeiten trotzdem ausfechten und hoffentlich alle gewinnen. 
Wenn Publicity für Angler in der breiten Bevölkerung so geht, dann ist ja gut. Denn man liest doch meist nix vom Ausgang nur anfänglich gegen Angler.

Nix gegen Uli, aber erreicht er die damit, die es erreichen sollte? Die Angler sind doch eh gegen Petra.
Wieviel Meinungsänderungen wird das Video wohl in der nicht angelnde Bevölkerung bewirken?
Ob die das überhaupt sehen?

Bin ich froh, das ich nicht mehr alles kapieren muss.


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Nix gegen Uli, aber erreicht er die damit, die es erreichen sollte? Die Angler sind doch eh gegen Petra.
> Wieviel Meinungsänderungen wird das Video wohl in der nicht angelnde Bevölkerung bewirken?
> Ob die das überhaupt sehen?
> 
> Bin ich froh, das ich nicht mehr alles kapieren muss.


Ich glaube nicht, dass sein Ziel mit diesem Video ist, die nicht angelnde Bevölkerung zu erreichen, sondern Argumente für Angler zur Verfügung zu stellen, wenn sie sich mit dieser Bevölkerungsgruppe über die Pest unterhalten, bzw mit Anhängern der Spendensammler. Des Weiteren ruft er dazu auf, den Kampf gegen die Pest aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------

